# 87 Maxima ECM codes



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

My 87 Maxima will start but then die after a few seconds. It appears to be a fuel flow problem. When I check the ECM mode III error code it is flashing 4 red then 4 green. My Haynes manual does not list this error code pattern. Does anyone know what this code means?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

*Maxima code*

Hi, the ECM code 44 (4 red, 4 Green) for 87 maxima is the same as ECM code 55. It just means that there are no mulfunctioning sensors. My 87 maxima used to stall in the morning right after I start it. I cleaned the throttle chamber with a throttlle body cleaner and checked the electrical connection at the air regulator (air-bypass) and is now doing fantastic. I hope these might solve your problem


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Does it run ok after it warms up ? Is this just a cold idle problem ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

It never runs long enough to warm up. It will run for about 6 seconds at first, but after that it starts and dies immediately. I think that it's the fuel pump. I will replace it this week.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Unplug your Mass air flow and start it and see if it runs ok , It wont rev high this way buit it should idle fine if this is the problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Fuel pump replacement is a little bit expensive. Make sure you get a ECM code 22 for fuel pump failure. Also check the inexpensive things like fuel filter. If the problem is a mass air flow meter, the car will be in a safe fail mode i.e. the car will run but the rpm will not exceed 2000. I see in a nissan repair manual that the things to check in case your car stalls during start-up are: check timing, check throttle valve for rough movement, ignition wire and plugs, canister purge, pressure regulator, mixture ratio and exhaust gas sensor.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

The Mass air flow will not always make the Ecm go into fail safe mode , Dont belive everything in a book ! O2 sensor has no effect on a cold car , It only works after warmed and wont cause a car to stall when its cold , Just try unplugging the MAS and see what it does , Also look in the air box pull the filter out and look in the bottom to see if there is water in it or black trails and rust , Usually what happens on your Max is the EAI (exhaust air induction ) Valve goes bad letting the cold dense exhaust air to go into your airbox ruining the MAS , So be sure if you have a bad MAS to repair the EAI valve also to prevent it from ruining the new MAS , Let us know , If you do replace the pump which I really dought is the problem CHeck fuel pressure first to see if it is indeed bad , Pricey pump in that and they really dont go bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

The fuel pressure is good. I unplugged the MAS as you suggested and the engine will run in fail safe mode. I plug the connector back in and the engine dies. I still get no error code out of the ECM in mode 3. But mode 2 does give a green light. If the MAS is bad shouldn't I get an error code in mode 3?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

My dad has an 87 Max and it has a bad hesitation. It idles fine. If you drive it normal it falls on its face until you step on the throttle hard. The flat spot or hesitation is so bad he doesn't drive it anymore. The car has 70,000 miles on it. What could it be?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

chrisw said:


> *The fuel pressure is good. I unplugged the MAS as you suggested and the engine will run in fail safe mode. I plug the connector back in and the engine dies. I still get no error code out of the ECM in mode 3. But mode 2 does give a green light. If the MAS is bad shouldn't I get an error code in mode 3? *


Those older max's alot of times wont ever give a code to you , If it runs fine unplugged (idles) And it doesnt idle plugged in it needs a MAS ,Does the airbox have a bunch of junk d, dirt , rust in the bottom underneath the Air filter ? Is there a black stream coming from the hole in the side of the air box inside ?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> *My dad has an 87 Max and it has a bad hesitation. It idles fine. If you drive it normal it falls on its face until you step on the throttle hard. The flat spot or hesitation is so bad he doesn't drive it anymore. The car has 70,000 miles on it. What could it be? *


Could be aot of things , Need to run some basic checks first , Fuel pressure , TPS settings , Check the basics also plugs wires , Cap and rotor ect ..


----------

